# Favorite Pianists and their recordings



## AprilFool8299

I'm a new music student in college and I'm sadly beginning to realize that my previous piano teacher left out a crucial part of my musical training, learning about other pianists. Now I'm trying to patch this hole in my education and I'm looking for any advice on pianists to be listening to. I've already gotten a start. I've purchased some recordings by Argerich and Richter and I actually saw Argerich live. However, other than that I'm completely uneducated, so any help would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## oisfetz

Hallo friend. As a simple collector not pianist, I suggest you can begin trying all
recordings of Vladimir Horowitz, in particular from the 30s.to the 60s.


----------



## marval

Hi
I am a great fan of piano music, sadly not a player, but I am very much enjoy the Beethoven sonatas I have by Daniel Barenboim. Must say I think my favourite is the Chopin played by Valdimir Ashkernazy. Of course there are probably so many new people I am not so familiar with.


----------



## Hexameron

This is not an essential list but it features some "greats" that you should probably look into:

Sergei Rachmaninoff
Alfred Cortot
Arthur Rubinstein
Glenn Gould
Claudio Arrau
Emil Gilels
Arturo Michelangeli
Lazar Berman
Alfred Brendel
Earl Wild
Murray Perahia

Some favorites of mine:

Konstantin Scherbakov
Marc-Andre Hamelin
Stephen Hough
Dmitri Alexeev
Hamish Milne
Arnaldo Cohen
Murray McLachlan
Stephen Coombs


----------



## AprilFool8299

Wow! Thanks everyone. I'll get started with that. If anyone has any more ideas I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Titanium left hand

Hello, Hex named many greats all worth exploring. Alfred Brendel is my personal favorite!
Glen Gould is a great choice as well, Bach at a totally different level then most. You can hear him singing or humming in the background in many of his recordings. On April 6, 1962 he performed the Brahms dminor piano concerto with the New York Philharmonic and Leonard Bernstein. It was a controversial performance but maybe worth listening too.
It was one of his last public performances as well. Sorry i've gotten carried away...also Rudolph Firkusny is one of my favorites. Here are a few more names for your search...
Lili Kraus
Andre Watts
Alicia De La Rocha
Misha Dichter
Roslyn Tureck...Good Luck!!!(Please don't hold me to my spellings)


----------



## ChamberNut

Some of my personal favorites:

Jorge Bolet - For his recording of Schumann's Piano Concerto.

Daniel Barenboim - Beethoven Sonatas

Marguerite Argerich - Beethoven violin sonatas.

Louis Lortie and Stewart Goodyear - Because I've seen them play live


----------



## ChamberNut

oh, how could I forget!

Rubinstein for Chopin!


----------



## jjfan

Hi,
Some of favorites below. =)
- Martha Argerich - Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 3 (Philips)
- Martha Argerich - Liszt Sonata in B minor (DG)
- Martha Argerich - Bach (DG)
- Martha Argerich - Chopin (EMI)
- Glenn Gould - Bach Goldberg Variations (Sony)
- Sviatoslav Richter - Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No.2 (DG)
- Sviatoslav Richter - Schumann Piano Concerto (DG) 
- Rudolf Serkin - Beethoven Piano Concerto No.3 & 5 (Sony)
- Maurizio Pollini - Stravinsky, Prokofiev, Webern, Boulez (DG)
- Van Cliburn - Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No.1
Regards,
Troy


----------



## Manuel

And Marcelle Meyer for the piano works by Emmanuel Chabrier.


----------



## oisfetz

...and Ramou, Couperin and Ravel.


----------



## Manuel

and Poulenc and Bach...


----------



## ZeptOr

troyr31sg said:


> - Martha Argerich - Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto 3 (Philips)
> - Martha Argerich - Liszt Sonata in B minor (DG)
> - Martha Argerich - Bach (DG)
> - Martha Argerich - Chopin (EMI)


Those are probably my favorites as well.. especially Rachmaninoff


----------



## AprilFool8299

Goodness, this is great. I got a start on my new music collection and so far I have Argerich playing chopin sonata in b minor, some of the mazurkas, nocturne in F, Scherzo in C sharp minor, Polonaise in A flat, Rachmaninoff concerto No. 3, Tchaikovsky concerto No. 1, and Richter playing Rachmaninoff concerto No. 2 and some of the preludes. Keep the ideas coming if you've got them  I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## LFcatface

*Amazing new discovery*

When I went online this morning I was thrilled to see that a new piano playing star is on the horizon.

Check out the video

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1431281&cache=1

I think based on her photogenic nature she is sure to makea sensation


----------



## Manuel

LFcatface said:


> When I went online this morning I was thrilled to see that a new piano playing star is on the horizon.
> 
> Check out the video
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1431281&cache=1
> 
> I think based on her photogenic nature she is sure to makea sensation


She is not as charismatic as Bang-Bang but she is, for sure, far more musical.


----------



## LFcatface

Who is Bang-Bang?
-L


----------



## nosnjoh

All of my favourite pianists have been mentioned already, except for Evgeny Kissin. I in particular enjoy his interpretation of The Lark (L'Hirondelle) by Balakirev.


----------



## Titanium left hand

Do you mean LANG LANG? lfactface? Chinese pianist...Just a thought...!


----------



## oisfetz

And don't forget:
Simon Barer
Egon Petri
Rena Kuriakou
Nadia Reisenberg
Bernard Ringeissen
Raymond Lewenthal
Leopold Godowsky
Gunnar Johannessen
Solomon Cutner
Louis Ketner
Maria Tipo
Jack Gobbins
Ronald Smith
and several hundred more


----------



## Guest

ChamberNut said:


> oh, how could I forget!
> 
> Rubinstein for Chopin!


How I agree with you, He takes The sonatas to the point of near stalling. a true master.

I see no mention of Rosalyn Tureck, yet her Bach interpretations [1988 Reissued by VAIA in 1993] are fantastic, The best Goldberg ever, at least to my ears.


----------



## artisan

nosnjoh said:


> All of my favourite pianists have been mentioned already, except for Evgeny Kissin. I in particular enjoy his interpretation of The Lark (L'Hirondelle) by Balakirev.


Finally someone mentions him! And don't forget Yundi Li. I especially like his interpretations of Chopin's music.


----------



## World Violist

I love Arthur Rubinstein's rendition of Brahms' Piano Concerti.


----------



## shorteybear

*Evgenia Rubinova - Astounding young pianist*

I dont know if that will help, but my favourite pianist is *Evgenia Rubinova*. 
She is an astounding young pianist with absolutely astounding interpretations of every piece that she plays.

I greatly recommend listening to her performance of Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 (available on YouTube, just type in "evgenia rubinova"). She also has a cd, featuring excerpts from Robert Schumann, Frederic Chopin and Johannes Brahms. The cd can be ordered from Borders or any e-commerce sites, such as Amazon, E-bay, etc (for really cheap).

She truly turns a sheet of notes into a moving and overpowering piece of art!!! Really really recommend it


----------



## Ephemerid

When it comes to Bach on piano, I'll pick Glenn Gould-- I don't care how eccentric he may be. He's excellent at bringing out the voicings. And he plays with such energy! Anything outside of Bach, um not so much. I love both his recordings of the Goldberg Variations, but I probably do tend to prefer the 1981 one to the original 1955 version. That's not to say that I'd listen to his Bach at the exclusion of anyone else, of course, but I do loves me some GG! 

Krystian Zimerman's recording of Debussy's Preludes on DG are the best I've ever come across (he's not too heavy on the pedal and I feel too many pianists do this to Debussy).

~josh


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

I have to second (or third) at this point Rubinstein's Chopin. I just purchased my first Rubinstein/Chopin CD and am listening to it currently. It is a set of Nocturnes, Scherzo, and the Etudes. The Scherzos are very inspired.

Alicia de Larrocha does a great Ravel (though i've heard only one other recording to compare it to)

What do people think of Aldo Ciccolini?? I've got a set of his playing Satie that I like a lot.
Also, Has anybody heard Michel Beroff? He is prominently featured on iTunes recordings (especially for Debussy) and I've been curious.


----------



## Guest

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> What do people think of Aldo Ciccolini?? I've got a set of his playing Satie that I like a lot.


I have him playing the Mozart sonatas, he is good.

*foolon the hill* I also have the Krystian Zimerman's recording of Debussy's Preludes the "Penguin Guide" gave it 3 stars a few years back and they usualy get things right.


----------



## Classic-music

"My Number One" is the Gwhyneth Chen


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear

Got a Chopin box-set, Chopin - The Chopin Experience; Vladimir Ashkenazy. The recordings I have of Pollini (preludes) and especially !Rubinstein! (nocturnes, trois nouvelles etude, and scherzos) are markedly better from what i've heard of this set so far... but I've never heard a lot of these pieces in the set, it really is great. One thing that annoys me though, on some of the recordings, which took place in different venues at different times, there is quite an audible low hiss noise which is very noticable, especially on the Ballades. 

Anyway, i am currently listening to and enjoying Etudes, Op. 10. 

Does anybody else have Ashkenazy playing Chopin? How do you find it to be? I have some work of his on Beethoven's Violin Sonatas that are just great, not sure how i feel yet about this collection yet as I am hearing most of these pieces for the first time.


----------



## Sanctus493

Most of my favourite pianists have been mentioned already, but I just thought I'd recommend a few recordings in particular:

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier by Glenn Gould
Bartok's Works For Piano Solo (1) by Zoltan Kocsis (includes the Bagatelles and Romanian Dances)
The complete Mozart Sonatas by Mitsuko Uchida
The complete Chopin Nocturnes and Impromptus by Claudio Arrau
Rachmaninov's Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 4, and Rhapsody On A Theme By Paganini, played by... Rachmaninov


----------



## missmaestro

Wilhelm Kempff is AMAZING. YouTube him!


----------



## Rachovsky

On Moonlight Sonata, yes...


----------



## Rachovsky

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> Got a Chopin box-set, Chopin - The Chopin Experience; Vladimir Ashkenazy. The recordings I have of Pollini (preludes) and especially !Rubinstein! (nocturnes, trois nouvelles etude, and scherzos) are markedly better from what i've heard of this set so far... but I've never heard a lot of these pieces in the set, it really is great. One thing that annoys me though, on some of the recordings, which took place in different venues at different times, there is quite an audible low hiss noise which is very noticable, especially on the Ballades.
> 
> Anyway, i am currently listening to and enjoying Etudes, Op. 10.


I have Maurizio Pollini playing the Op. 10 and Op. 25 of Chopin's etudes. The sound quality is crisp and the speed and precision is great. Try that out.


----------



## Bach

For Beethoven and Schumann, Alfred Brendel plays like a genius. Beautiful, introspective, intelligent playing.

For Bach, who else can be recommended but Glenn Gould? - No other pianist comes close to his mathematical, almost computerized accuracy while retaining a human sensitivity which is quite unmatched. (beware of the singing)


----------



## oisfetz

Dear Bach, you and I are like the two sides of a coin. I'm against
every one of your opinions. I hate Brendel, and on Gould, IMO his
only great Bach's recording were the Goldbergs.


----------



## Guest

Well, for the Goldbergs I still go for Rosalyn Tureck, she is amongst the top in any Bach, I also go for Angela Hewitt particularly "The six Partitas" and just for good measure I will say Emil Gilels and Mikhail Pletnev for Beethoven.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I'd be surprised if nobody mentioned this one... but my all-time favorite piano recording is *Alicia De Larrocha*'s fantastic reading of the Albéniz _Iberia_ suite. Truly a landmark in piano recordings.

Along with that, it's obviously impossible not to like Rubenstein's Chopin, Fleisher's Brahms and Beethoven (the concerti, that is), and Horowitz's Scarlatti. In addition, there's a great young pianist named Gabriela Montero who improvises on Baroque pieces, mostly by Bach. She's very talented and quite worth checking out.


----------



## R-F

LFcatface said:


> When I went online this morning I was thrilled to see that a new piano playing star is on the horizon.
> 
> Check out the video
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1431281&cache=1
> 
> I think based on her photogenic nature she is sure to makea sensation


That's the most adorable thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Bach

oisfetz said:


> Dear Bach, you and I are like the two sides of a coin. I'm against
> every one of your opinions. I hate Brendel, and on Gould, IMO his
> only great Bach's recording were the Goldbergs.


Well, I can understand if you dislike Gould's eccentricities but Brendel plays Beethoven beautifully - I can't really see anything to dislike..


----------



## World Violist

People are so opinionated!!!

Anyway, I'll go for the oldies (really) and say that I like Rachmaninoff. His piano rolls are amazing; his playing style was utterly unique and nobody has yet approached his way with the piano.

Then I'll go to a mainstay of piano recorded literature and say that I like Gould's Bach (though I've only really heard his 1981 recording of the Goldberg variations: it left a deep impression on me). I've got to get more of his Bach playing.


----------



## oisfetz

Bach said:


> Well, I can understand if you dislike Gould's eccentricities but Brendel plays Beethoven beautifully - I can't really see anything to dislike..


Well, your opinion is as valid as mine. IMHO Brendel is cold and inexpressive. But
if you like it, is fine. I love Horowitz's Beethoven, but for others is anathema


----------



## BuddhaBandit

I've got to go with Bach on Brendel's Beethoven; Brenden's "Emporer" Concerto is marvelous. However, I've always put Leon Fleisher at the top of my Beethoven concerto list. For the sonatas, it's hard to beat Richard Goode (and Emil Gilels).


----------



## World Violist

What about Cortot's Beethoven? I've heard that was really good.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

World Violist said:


> What about Cortot's Beethoven? I've heard that was really good.


I've heard his Schumann (his _Carnaval_ is especially good), but never his Beethoven. I've always thought his playing was spot-on for peak Romantic composers, so I've never considered him for Beethoven's Classically-oriented Romanticism. I'll have to give it a try, though.


----------



## Bach

oisfetz said:


> Well, your opinion is as valid as mine. IMHO Brendel is cold and inexpressive.


Subtle is the word you're looking for.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Bach said:


> Subtle is the word you're looking for.


It's quite clear he wasn't looking for other words than those he used.


----------



## shsherm

My favorite piano recording was an old LP I had with Slatislav Richter playing the Schumann Piano Concerto. I don't know if any of the Richter performances are currently available but they would be worth seeking.


----------



## Canaan

I have a new favorite (among many). That's Mykola Suk, from the Ukraine. Suk's Liszt Sonata had them whispering for days at the Mannes Summer Keyboard Festival last July. Suk is also a passionate teacher. Listening to him teach Rachmaninov 2nd concerto to a brilliant young Russian pianist, I was so moved to tears I had to struggle not to disrupt the Master Class. I'd thought I knew what Rachmaninov was about; I didn't. Exaltation!


----------



## tomokioh

Hi, I am a 15 year old composer from Australia

I've been composing for about 2 years.

I've recently made a website on composition, so check it out!

www.write-your-own-website.com

My favourite pianist would be Valentina Lisitsa, her performance of Scarbo was astonishing.


----------



## CML

I didn't see any mention of Andrei Gavrilov. 
He plays the daylights out of Rachmaninov's Third Piano Concerto.
Riccardo Muti conducting. They did just as good a job with the Second Piano Concerto.
Same crew.
Gavrilov's Bach is good too. 
Also, Keith Jarrett for Bach.His WTC I and II are not to be missed, along with the French Suites. Wonderful stuff.
Don't forget Artur Rubenstein for Chopin. He's hard to touch at Chopin.
Good Luck.


----------



## Matthew

I love Glen Gould's Goldberg Variations it is simply beautiful, plus gould is a fellow canadian


----------



## shsherm

I doubt if many of you have yet heard of Rufus Choi but I attended a recital where he played one of the Bach Chaconnes, the Eroica variations, and Pictures At An Exhibition at the Colburn School of music in downtown LA today(9-7-08). I have been to many recitals and think that he is a rising piano star. He won the Iturbi competition last year. As far as recordings I am not knowledgable about them. He has a pretty full schedule of performances all over the world. If any of you get a chance to hear him, do it.


----------



## fongpayman

Rachmaninoff, rubinstein, yundi li, horowitz.


----------



## likelake

*Today I am listening some piano play in YouTube ...*

Other members already mentioned great pianists ...
I want to add my favorite pianist 

Paik Kun Woo

Martha Argerich

Evegeny Kissin

Krystian Zimerman


----------



## CML

LFcatface said:


> When I went online this morning I was thrilled to see that a new piano playing star is on the horizon.
> 
> Check out the video
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=1431281&cache=1
> 
> I think based on her photogenic nature she is sure to makea sensation


She's got my vote. 
Quite impressive !


----------



## geoffrey terry

*Pianist to study*

I would propose Peter Katin. who at 78 years old is still performing regularly.
Perhaps you might care to read some reviews of his work by visiting /www.peterkatin.com/reviews.asp
There has recently been a reissue of his recording of the complete Mozart sonatas and on the 1st September this year a new release; the Prokofiev 3rd piano concerto with the Prague Symphony Orchestra from the Royal Festival Hall. A live performance recording with a totally new, wonderful, natural sound. For information you need to visit www.orchestralconcertcds.com 
Good luck
Geoffrey


----------



## Air

My vote would go to Sviatoslav Richter and Martha Argerich.

Try Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Bartok, Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Tchaikovsky and Schumann for both, Richter for Brahms and Beethoven, Martha for Ravel and Scarlatti. 
Schubert is OK, Liszt depends, Mozart and Haydn are doable, and Bach is awkward.


----------



## ash05

Alfred Brendel
Earl Wild
Murray Perahia
Sergei Rachmaninoff
Alfred Cortot
Arthur Rubinstein
Glenn Gould
Claudio Arrau
Emil Gilels
Arturo Michelangeli

background music, wav sounds, sound clips


----------



## shsherm

Andras Schiff was well received at Disney Concert Hall in Los angeles in his latest round of performances of the Beethoven Sonatas. I heard him play 16, 17, 18, and 21 about two weeks ago. Unfortunately I was away from LA when he played the next round last week. but I did hear Ths ST Martin In The Fields chamber ensemble in Albuquerque last Wednesday evening.


----------



## Atabey

For Beethoven

Emil Gilels:A set of selected sonatas and all concertos on Brilliant.In concertos he is accompanied by USSR State Symphony and Kurt Masur.His incomplete sonata cycle for DG is also highly-regarded but i think it is tame at points.
Wilhelm Kempff:Sonata and concerto cycles on DG.All four are wonderful(two each)


----------



## Atabey

For Bach

Glenn Gould for solo works.Especially partitas and Goldberg variations.
Murray Perahia and Andrei Gavrilov for concertos.


----------



## agoukass

Don't even get me started...

As a pianophile, I have a large collection of piano recordings from artists past and present. Here's a list of my favorites:

Arthur Rubinstein (My all time favorite pianist. His warmth and joy are evident in every note he plays. Also a wonderful chamber music collaborator.)

Benno Moiseiwitsch (A pianist whom I admire greatly for his Chopin. When I first his performance of the Barcarolle, I thought I was dreaming. Rachmaninoff thought of him as one of his spiritual heirs.)

Josef Hofmann (Perhaps the greatest virtuoso of the 20th century. A magnificent pianist who could play anything perfectly and the dedicatee of the Rachmaninoff 3rd.)

Ignaz Friedman (One of my favorite virtuoso pianists. Friedman's Revolutionary Etude is practically on fire and his Invitation to the Dance is delectable as are his Mendelssohn and Chopin mazurkas.)

John Ogdon (The champion of everything obscure, weird, or just plain out there. Recordings of Alkan and the Busoni Concerto introduced me to this giant of the piano. I've been enthralled ever since.)

I ran out of adjectives so here are the rest:

Stephen Hough
Marc-Andre Hamelin (Godowsky/Chopin Etudes) 
Clara Haskil (Mozart)
Wilhelm Kempff
Arthur Schnabel (Beethoven)
Murray Perahia (Mozart, Handel, Scarlatti, Schubert)
Jean-Philippe Collard (Faure)
Boris Berezovsky (Chopin)
Marcelle Meyer (Bach, Scarlatti, Rameau, Couperin, Poulenc, Chabrier, etc.)
Yvonne Lefebure (Bach-Liszt, Beethoven)
Jacques Fevrier (Poulenc, Milhaud, Ravel)
Andras Schiff (Bach)
Vladimir Ashkenazy (Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich)
Vladimir Horowitz (anything, really)

Of course, the list isn't exhaustive, but it's a start.


----------



## ecg_fa

I like many of the folks mentioned. I'm also very keen at the moment on Angela
Hewitt's Bach recordings (the Hyperion ones-- the early ones done in Canada aren't the same level I think). I like her Ravel/Chopin and recent Beethoven & Schumann ones too-- if not quite at same level. 

Also Richard Goode is underrated/overlooked pianist IMO-- his Beethoven and Mozart (& a couple Bach ones) are recordings I listen to a lot.

Lately I enjoy Anna Malikova (esp. Schubert & for the Saint Saens Concertos).

Argerich/Uchida/Schiff/Stephen Hough/Gilels/Casadesus/Serkin/Horowitz in general I like-- & Jean-Yves Thibaudet esp. for his French stuff--- & Chopin. Others too-- I guess I am a pianophile as well  !

Ed


----------



## josephshaw

Sergei Rachmaninoff, without a doubt. Granted, I've never actually heard HIM play, seeing as he's been dead for quite a while, but his concertos are absolutely fantastic.

His compositions are unique because he had Marfan's syndrome, which made him very tall and skinny, but it also made his fingers very long, allowing him to compose pieces that some people physically could not play. According to rumor/legend he had a finger span of 13 white keys.


----------



## toughcritic

josephshaw said:


> Sergei Rachmaninoff, without a doubt. Granted, I've never actually heard HIM play, seeing as he's been dead for quite a while, but his concertos are absolutely fantastic.


Absolutely. Also, these days rarely you hear such marvelous ensemble with the orchestra. Granted, conductors did everything Rachmaninoff asked them to the best of their ability. But, back in the day people rehearsed for a long time.


----------



## living2xl

imust say that Daniel Barenboim is a great musician and has contributed alot to classical music.


----------



## confuoco

ChamberNut said:


> Some of my personal favorites:
> 
> Jorge Bolet - For his recording of Schumann's Piano Concerto.


Yes, yes, yes!...I really don't understand 5/8 on classicstoday review.


----------



## confuoco

From my "recordings of choice":

*Van Cliburn* for his Grieg Concerto and Rachmaninov' Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini (the second one with Kondrashin, not Ormandy!)

*Barenboim* for his Beethoven sonatas and many other romantic works

*Richter* for Piano Concerto No 1 by Tchaikovsky (with Mravinsky)

*Argerich* for Piano Concerto No 3 by Prokofiev, Piano Quartet No 1 by Brahms and Piano Trio No 2 by Shostakovich

*Angelich* for Brahms' late piano works

*Kissin* for Variations on a Theme by Paganini (Brahms)

*Pascal Rogé* for his Debussy and Poulenc

*Zimerman* for Piano concerto No 2 by Brahms

*Michelangeli* for Piano Concerto in G by Ravel

and many others


----------



## violin maniac

If you love gentle piano with voice. And some orchestra....

Amazing. My favourite composition in a very long time. Beautiful utilization of strings and piano.


----------



## livemylife

Evgeny Kissin for Rach 2. I absolutely loooove the recording on youtube.


----------



## Lukecash12

*Solomon Cutner* for everything Beethoven (and some Chopin).

*Raymond Lewenthal*, Jack Gibbons, and Ronald Smith (for Alkan primarily).

*Marc Andre Hamelin* (for his fantastic Sorabji, Catoire, Alkan, and Liszt's Grandes Etudes).

*Glenn Gould* (for his Beethoven, Clementi, and Bach, of course)

*Arturo Bendetti Michaelangeli* (for his fantastic Ravel, Debussy, Chopin, Schubert, Schumann, Beethoven, and even his Bach). That guy was just prolific

*Mikhail Pletnev* (for his Beethoven, and Schumann).

*Richter* (for his Scriabin, Mozart, Schumann, Wagner, and Bach).

*Sofrinitsky* (for being basically a "God" at everything). Try his Schumann Carnavals: 



 By the way, Sofrinitsky is my all time favorite, for your information.

*Ashkenazy* (for some Prokofeiv, Schumann's Humoreske pieces, a bit of Scriabin, and whatever else he feels like playing). It's all pretty great, really. He just doesn't have the broadest recorded repetoire.

*Horowitz* (for his wonderful performances of Chopin's Heroic Polonaise, Ballades, and Nocturnes, Medtner, Scriabin's Late Poemes and the Black Mass, Scarlatti, Clementi, Beethoven, and don't forget Balakirev).

Artur Rubinstein (for his performances of Brahms, several of Beethoven's Concertos, and Chopin's Grande Polonaise and Nocturnes).

Alfred Cortot (for his very insightful Schumann performances, and some famously good Chopin).

Bernard Ringeissen (for a wonderfully eclectic repertoire, and incredible insights into the less appreciated composers).

*Ryan Layne Whitney* (for his awesome Bach recordings, Scriabin Poemes, Häßler works, Alkan Chants, and Liapunov pieces). You can visit his youtube channel with this link: http://www.youtube.com/user/teafruitbat

I could go on forever, so I think I'll just stop here by saying *Dejan Sinadinovic* is also worth looking up. I'll let you figure out what he plays well for yourself.
He isn't exactly well known at all, but he's more than worth a look.


----------



## Cortision

Does anyone have an opinion on Cyprian Katsaris? The only thing I have heard him play was a piano sonata by Mozart, which was broadcast on the radio (I think it was No 3). I thought some of the most sensitive and sublime playing I have heard. If anyone has recordings by him and have an opinion I would love to hear it.

Otherwise, pianists I have heard and enjoyed are:

*Martha Argerich*
*Sviatoslav Richter* - playing Tchaiko No 1 (Once again heard on radio, not sure of the particular recording)
*Emil Gilels
Alicia de Larrocha
William Kapell
Rudolph Serkin
Arthur Rubinstein*

I've yet to hear some of the ones considered among the greatest - Horowitz, Rachmaninoff etc. Still I may live a bit longer yet!


----------



## Lukecash12

> I've yet to hear some of the ones considered among the greatest - Horowitz, Rachmaninoff etc. Still I may live a bit longer yet!


Actually, I had just mentioned Horowitz and Michaelangeli in my previous post, my friend. Not to mention, *Sofrinitsky*.

Also, if Solomon Cutner would not have died prematurely from a stroke, he would easily have been considered amongst the ranks of the greats.

But I do agree that Rachmanninof is worth mentioning. He played some fantastic Mendelsohnn pieces, that's for sure.


----------



## Cortision

Lukecash12 said:


> Actually, I had just mentioned Horowitz and Michaelangeli in my previous post, my friend. Not to mention, *Sofrinitsky*.


Sorry, what I meant that I, personally, had not heard recordings by these great pianists yet. This may come as a shock to you, and may account your misunderstanding my post


----------



## emiellucifuge

That video posted above was terrible.

I like Marc Andre-Hamelin for his CD of Alkans Concerti da Camera


----------



## Taneyev

Lukecash12 said:


> Actually, I had just mentioned Horowitz and Michaelangeli in my previous post, my friend. Not to mention, *Sofrinitsky*.
> 
> Also, if Solomon Cutner would not have died prematurely from a stroke, he would easily have been considered amongst the ranks of the greats.
> 
> But I do agree that Rachmanninof is worth mentioning. He played some fantastic Mendelsohnn pieces, that's for sure.


Solomon died prematurely at 86! Maybe you mean Barer?


----------



## karenpat

I like Leif Ove Andsnes, Heléne Grimaud and David Fray


----------



## Lukecash12

Taneyev said:


> Solomon died prematurely at 86! Maybe you mean Barer?


Sorry, my head wasn't screwed on straight. I meant that he had died before a sufficient amount of his repertoire was recorded. For all we know now he might have had such a wide repertoire as Richter, Horowitz, or Brendel.


----------



## bram.sostenes

Hello.
Did you guys ever heard about kevin kern? He really cool playing his song.


----------



## Conor71

Argerich, Ashkenazy, Richter


----------



## Air

Some of my favorites:

_Dinu Lipatti_ - for Everything that he recorded (which was not much), most notably Schumann's Piano Concerto and Chopin's Waltzes

_Edwin Fischer_ - for his Bach, and more recently Schubert & Beethoven

_Michel Beroff_ - for his Prokofiev and Messaien

_Alfred Cortot_ - for his Chopin and Schumann

_Emil Gilels_ - for his Brahms, Beethoven, Medtner, Prokofiev, Grieg, and Schubert Fantasy

_Sviatoslav Richter_ - for Everything, most notably Schubert, Prokofiev, Schumann, Bach, Beethoven, Rachmaninov, Liszt, Shostakovich, and Scriabin

_Pierre-Laurent Aimard_ - for his Ligeti

_Martha Argerich_ - for her Prokofiev, Chopin, Schumann, Bartok, and Rachmaninov's 3rd

_Artur Rubinstein_ - for his Chopin mainly, and other things, like de Falla

_Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli_ - for his Debussy, Chopin, Brahms, Ravel, Scarlatti, and Schumann

_Maria Joao Pires_ - for her Schubert and Chopin (to a lesser extent)

_Vladimir Sofronitsky_ - for his Scriabin, Schubert, Schumann, and Chopin

_Rudolf Serkin_ - for his Beethoven Piano Concerti

_Vlado Perlemuter_ - for his Ravel and Chopin (to a lesser extent)

_Marc-Andre Hamelin_ - for his Busoni, Medtner, Godowsky, Alkan and overall bad-assery

_Maria Yudina_ - for her Taneyev, Beethoven, and Bach (to a lesser extent)

_Artur Schnabel_ - for his Schubert and Beethoven

_Ignaz Friedman_ - for his Chopin mazurkas

_Alfred Brendel_ - for Haydn, Schubert, Mozart, and Beethoven (to a lesser extent)

_Vladimir Horowitz_ - for his Rachmaninov and Scriabin

_Jorge Bolet_ - for his Chopin, Liszt, and Prokofiev's 2nd

_Benno Moisewitsch_ - for his Rachmaninov, Medtner, Grieg, and much more

_William Kapell_ - for his Brahms and Prokofiev's 3rd

_Grigory Sokolov_ - for his Chopin, Schubert, and Prokofiev's 7th

_Josef Hofmann_ - for his Chopin, among other treasures (pity we only get to hear his later work)

_Clara Haskil_ - for her Mozart especially, and Schumann also

There's probably more...


----------



## tahnak

On their day, most pianists have been brilliant. One person who maintained his charm and magic throughout his life was Artur Rubinstein.
He had the dedication like Yehudi menuhin had for the violin and Pablo Casala had for the cello.
Having said that, Rubinstein has not played the Tchaikovsky concerto with spirit, a concerto that is my favourite. The best performance I have heard of this concerto has been by a pianist called Solomon who played with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra in the fifties. I don't remember the conductor and a close second is by Van Cliburn and the third by Emil Gilels.


----------



## hankz

Martha Argerich; Horowitz; Kissin!


----------



## Lukecash12

Cziffra playing Lizst's Valse Impromptu:


----------



## Taneyev

Fantastic, If he wouldn't be forced to use an elastic ban in his wrist he would play even better. Long and strong fingers, totally relaxed and in full command. One of the greatest technitians of past century. And he wrote some pieces that only him and Volodos could play.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Lise de la Salle*

I must admit that I have been enjoying Lise de la Salle at the moment.

It is unfortunate or fortunate depending how you look at it, today we have some of the best resources to make excellent recordings that were not available when some previous pianists were alive.

Now of course I will have to check out other fine recommendations on this thread.

Thanks all for the excellent choices!!!


----------



## Air

Cziffra was great. One of my "guilty pleasures" is his paraphrases of Brahms's Hungarian Dances. Here's the 5th (performed by none other than _the master_):


----------



## Artemis

In the order in which I like the composers' piano works, here's my favourite three pianists:
_Schubert_: Brendel, Richter, Cooper

_Beethoven_: Gilels, Barenboim, Schiff

_Mozart_: Ashkenazy, Uchida, Perahia,

_Schumann_: Richter, Ashkenazy, Argerich,

_Chopin_: Rubinstein, Cortot, Katin

_Haydn_: Brendel, Hamelin, Schiff

_Liszt_: Bolet, Ciccolini, Hofmann

_Brahms_: Lipatti, Richter, Grimaud

_J S Bach_: Hewitt, Perahia, Gould

_Rachmaninov_: Cliburn, Argerich, Horowitz

_Debussy_: Michelangeli, Thibaudet, Pollini

_Ravel_: Michelangeli, Casadesus, Pogorelich

_Godowsky_: Hamelin, Bolet, Hofmann

_Scriabin_: Sudbin, Pletnev, Horowitz​


----------



## Guest

I like so many different pianists.

Wilhelm Kempff - His Beethoven piano sonatas, particularly the middle period ones. I also enjoy his recording of the Schubert piano sonatas. While there are many better, I enjoy his recording of Beethoven's 4th and 5th piano concertos with Leitner on DG.

Murray Perahia - Bach's keyboard works and Schubert's Impromptus

Richard Goode - Beethoven's complete piano sonata cycle

Andras Schiff - Bach's Well-tempered Clavier Books

Marc-Andre Hamelin - Alkan

Howard Shelley - Rachmaninoff's preludes and etudes

Sviatoslav Richter - Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Concerto

Maurizio Pollini - Beethoven's and Schubert's Late piano sonatas, Chopin's etudes and Polonaises, Schubert's Wanderer Fantasie

Radu Lupu - Brahms

Artur Rubinstein - Chopin

And just for the heck of it, I'll throw in some harpsichordists:
Masaake Suzuki - Bach

Kenneth Gilbert - Bach

Trevor Pinnock - Bach


----------



## Aramis

Krystian Zimerman for Chopin, Ludwig Van, Liszt , Szymanowski, Brahms and everything

Martha Argerich for Ravel, Chopin, Liszt, Rachmaninoff, Tchaikovsky, Schumann, Shostakovich and everything

Artur Rubinstein for Chopin, Rachmaninoff, Brahms and everything

Światosław Richter for Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky and, in future, Bartók I think 

Alexis Weissenberg for Mussorgsky, Debussy, Rachmaninoff 

admiral Nelson Freire for Brahms

Leslie Howard for Liszt


----------



## howlingmadhowie

I second radu lupu. he plays schubert beautifully.

---edit-edit---

and thinking a bit more, murray perahia also plays beautifully. but i rarely listen to recordings, so i'm not the most qualified person to speak


----------



## geoffrey terry

*Prokofiev 3rd piano concerto as you have never heard it before*

I would like to illustrate my choice with an extended, high quality sound sample.
If you would please be so kind as to visit the following web page, the sound begins almost immediately

http://www.orchestralconcertcds.com/cd/cd002.html

The recording is of a live concert in the Royal Festival Hall. The Prokofiev 3rd piano concerto.

As it happens there is a further sample on this page:

http://www.orchestralconcertcds.com/cd/cd000.html

Once the samples load, scroll down to the Prokofiev. There you will hear part of the second movement and I think you will agree, not only is the playing, of Pete Katin, quite extraordinary but the staccato dialogue between orchestra and piano, half way through, is of such high fidelity that makes it hard to imagine the recording is from 40 years ago and also in the RFH.

I hope you will enjoy it.
Ciao
Geoffrey


----------



## TWhite

Some of my favorites:
John Browning: Prokofiev/Ravel/Barber/Schubert
William Kapell: Rachmaninov/Khatchaturian
Artur Rubenstein: Chopin and just about anything
Alicia de la Roccha:Albeniz "Iberia"--an absolutely MONUMENTAL performance of a monumental work
Martha Argerrich: Prokofiev/Ravel/Richard Strauss
Krystian Zimerman: Brahms/Grieg/Liszt/Schumann/Debussy
Sergei Rachmaninov: Anything
Leon Fleischer: Brahms/Beethoven
Alfred Brendel: Beethoven/Schubert
Rudolf Serkin:Brahms/Beethoven
Byron Janis: Rachmaninov/Prokofiev/Richard Strauss/Liszt

Tom


----------



## jurianbai

For Chopin there is a new Chinese guy Yundi Li. His Scherzi and Impromptus is the one I like. I read that he is more emotional in compare to Lang Lang who is technical pianist and also flamboyant. But I like both.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Ronald Brautigam for his complete solo fortepiano recordings of Haydn and Mozart, which I have listened. He is currently recording all the solo fortepiano works of Beethoven.

http://www.ronaldbrautigam.com/news2.html


----------



## hlolli

Sviatoslav Richter - Liszt H minor sonata Live recording from Moscow (no other recording has better performance of this piece).
Cziffra - Liszt fantasie chromatique
Ashkenazy - Scriabin Piano concerto 1


----------



## Isola

livemylife said:


> Evgeny Kissin for Rach 2. I absolutely loooove the recording on youtube.


I agree. I love Kissin's Chopin - he was born to play Chopin, Liszt (he'll give all Liszt recitals next year), his Rach concertos, Prokofiev's concertos and sonata No.6 are also brilliant:










 (22 year old recording of recital in Japan)

I also love Glenn Gould's Bach and some of Beethoven's sonatas and variations; Radu Lupu's Brahms and Schubert, Argrich's Liszt, Ravel; Wilhelm Kempff's Beetoven sonatas.


----------



## James clerk

Leonskaja for Schubert. 

IIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVGGGGGGTTTT


----------



## ElaineAbigayle

Dinu Lipatti
This goes without saying. Investigate my archived Lipatti section on this site.
Alfred Cortot
One of the most imaginative, luminous pianists to have recorded. At first I found some of his playing brittle, but I soon learned that when he was ‘on’ there was nothing like his glowing sound. His acoustic recordings on Biddulph are technically brilliant, and what he lacks technically in later recordings he more than makes up for in imagination.
Clara Haskil
A wonderful pianist who had a liquid sound. She went unrecognized most of her life but for her last few years enjoyed a glowing international reputation.


----------



## alissagiadagreen

Jim Brickman is the best–selling solo pianist of our time.
• Since his debut album in 1994 his signature style has earned him six Gold and Platinum selling albums
• He just earned his second GRAMMY nomination in the category of Best New Age Album for FAITH –an inspiring collection of original songs and favorite hymns which has sold over 300,000 units to date -- sold only at Target stores nationwide and through Somerset Entertainment.
• He has charted more adult radio hits (28) than any other artist
• Known as "America’s Romantic Piano Sensation" -- Jim Brickman holds the record for the most marriage proposals at his live concerts.
• Rascal Flatt’s Joe Don Rooney and Jamie Lynn Sigler are among the celebrities who played his music at their wedding.
• Martina McBride and Lady Antebellum’s careers were launched by collaborating on a Jim Brickman single track. 
• His music crosses all genres and includes additional collaborations with artists from Kenny Loggins, to Carly Simon, Michael W. Smith, Roberta Flack, Chris Botti and four American Idol finalists.
• He averages 125 live performances a year
• The Jim Brickman brand includes: best-selling greeting cards featuring his music, the annual sold-out Jim Brickman Cruise, a weekly national syndicated radio show, website design and internet marketing company and two best-selling books.

Over the past years, while the music industry’s struggles have been documented globally, Jim Brickman has become an international superstar. As other artists’ record sales are tumbling, his are remarkable. While other artists cannot get tour dates, Jim Brickman’s touring schedule thrives. His blossoming relationship with Somerset Entertainment, which now includes the GRAMMY nominated CD, FAITH and his newly released recording, BEAUTIFUL WORLD, which boasts his 28th #1 single, is a true success story at a time when most record companies are experiencing their worst sales in history. And, certainly let’s not forget the branding of Jim Brickman, which during the course of his career has become a veritable cottage industry.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Glenn Gould is my favourite pianist of all.

http://www.amazon.com/Glenn-GOULD-s.../R3BDYACDAGEZMX/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full

(40 item list of my favourite GG recordings...)


----------



## daniellabellaking

Arnaldo Cohen
Murray McLachlan
Stephen Coombs is my fav


----------



## Guest

I love Van Cliburn's Brahms. Emanuel Ax is excellent, too (his recording of the second piano concerto with Bernard Haitink is my favorite of that piece). Rudolf Serkin does a great first piano concerto. Also, I'm thoroughly addicted to Vladimir Ashkenazy's third piano concerto of Prokofiev.


----------



## Brahmsipoo

Gilels on Brahms 1 with Jochum/BPO, or Curzon/Szell on the same piece
...
Rubinstein on Rach's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ ca. 1956 with Reiner/CSO; it's a piece that truly requires Rubinstein's graceful manner
...
Argerich on Prokofiev 3 with Abbado/BPO
...
Richter on Bartók 2 with Maazel/Orchestre de Paris
...
Gilels on any Rachmaninoff prelude, and on Beethoven's _Hammerklavier Sonata_ (I can't listen to anyone else do this sonata)


----------



## Lukecash12

Brahmsipoo said:


> Rubinstein on Rach's _Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ ca. 1956 with Reiner/CSO; it's a piece that truly requires Rubinstein's graceful manner


Andre Watts' interpretation of that piece is my personal favorite.


----------



## Il Seraglio

I adore Richter's recordings of Liszt's concertos.


----------



## Vaneyes

Five favorite pianists: Gould; Argerich; Michelangeli; Demidenko; Gavrilov. 
Numerous recordings...sorry, too much work to list them all.


----------



## anshuman

What about Andreas Staier?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Richter performing the Prokofiev Sonatas, namely the 2nd, but the rest too.


----------



## lemonade92

Yiruma from Korea!


----------



## growley

There are just so many pianists out there!!! They differ in the aspects in which they excell at. example:

Valentina Lisitsa: Extraordinary technique, grace and elegance

Vladimir Ashkenazy: Interpretation is his biggest strength, (and flawless technique of course)

here are my favourites 

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Mikhail Pletnev
Stephen Hough
Valantina Lisitsa
Vladimir Horowitz
Evgeny Kissin
Yundi Li
Freddy Kempf
Daniel Barenboim
(a rising star) Di Xiao
Murray Periah
Lang Lang

Hope that helped (by the way, check out Rachmaninoff prelude in B flat Minor: Ashkenazy)
IT IS EPIC


----------



## growley

sorry, "Rachmaninoff's prelude in B minor" and I forgot about Sviatoslav Richter!! sorry


----------



## nbharakey

Grigory Sokolov and Dinu Lipatti


----------



## adore

hmmm....
Contemprory artist and pianist

Takidze Ani


----------



## Conor71

Love these ones:


----------



## kv466

Hexameron said:


> This is not an essential list but it features some "greats" that you should probably look into:
> 
> Sergei Rachmaninoff
> Alfred Cortot
> Arthur Rubinstein
> Glenn Gould
> Claudio Arrau
> Emil Gilels
> Arturo Michelangeli
> Lazar Berman
> Alfred Brendel
> Earl Wild
> Murray Perahia
> 
> Some favorites of mine:
> 
> Konstantin Scherbakov
> Marc-Andre Hamelin
> Stephen Hough
> Dmitri Alexeev
> Hamish Milne
> Arnaldo Cohen
> Murray McLachlan
> Stephen Coombs


Excellent list! Got my favs in there, GG and EW...wow, I haven't thought about Hough in a while...my favorite rendition of the Hummel a minor concerto is by him. Listen to as many different versions as you can.


----------



## Meaghan

My favorite _young_ pianist is Jonathan Biss. He focuses mainly on classical and early/conservative-ish romantic (plays a lot of Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, and Schumann), but also is a fan of Janacek and Kurtag. I read a lot of his writing (mostly on his now-defunct blog) before I ever heard him and it was his attitude toward music--a childlike sense of wonder that has not become jaded by years of serious study--that made me want to hear him play. I particularly like his beautiful and sensitive interpretations of Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## Webernite

Richter is by far my favorite pianist. There's a sense of grandeur and musical architecture in his playing that I've never been able to find anywhere else. His whole approach to the piano was, in a way, totally unpianistic, and that's what makes him unique. I love him particularly in Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms and Schumann.

I rate Glenn Gould very highly for his almost inhuman fingerwork, although I only occasionally listen to his recordings nowadays. All of them are insightful, but only some of them are really enjoyable time and again. I've never minded his humming.

I love Schnabel in some things. His greatest skills were his rubato and, like Richter, his grasp of overall musical structure. Solomon (Cutner) was a very, very solid pianist whose recordings I return to quite often. Obviously, Horowitz has some excellent recordings, as has Arrau (who was even going to do a studio recording of the _Goldberg Variations_, but died before he had the chance!). I like certain recordings by Gulda, Yudina, Kempff - although the Kempff/Cortot impressionist style usually does not sit well with me (I grew up on Glenn Gould records).

Among modern pianists, Zimerman is good at Chopin and good at making other composers sound like Chopin, Sokolov is a great pianist but I dislike his tone, Argerich is like Horowitz in many ways, Koroliov is an excellent Bach pianist; Pogorelic is probably the most talented, but he plays eccentrically. I like Brendel a bit more than I used to.

*Edit*: I should say, though, that (although my post might not give this impression) I am absolutely _not_ an expert on piano records. If I haven't mentioned a pianist, it's probably because I haven't heard enough of their recordings to judge.


----------



## kv466

Feeling overwhelmed yet, Melvin?


----------



## Guest

Horowitz
Richter
Berman
Gilels
Matsuev
Volodos
Pogorelich (pre-insane days...)
Berezovsky
Powell
Sokolov
Lifschitz
Ogdon
Scherbakov
Grante
Demidenko


----------



## McNick

Some of my favourite pianists are 
Krystian Zimerman
Yundi Li
Vladimir Horowitz
Artur Rubinstein
Anton Kuerti
Jeno Jando
Vladimir Feltsman
Evgeny Kissin
Lang Lang (don't get me started on a debate)
Alfred Cortot
Idil Biret
Claudio Arrau
and Rachmaninoff

As for pieces, if you've not heard Chopin's 4 Ballades, give them a listen, they'll blow you away.


----------



## kv466

Some of you may know who my two favorite are but I'm now recently starting to rediscover the love I have for Claudio Arrau's performances; the Waldstein in particular...I had a record of him with the Amsterdam Concertgebow Orchestra (i forget who conducting) performing the Grieg Piano Concerto and it was so amazing and haunting and had such an almost-crawling nature to it...the final sweep of the third mvt. was so slow and precise, it was truly awesome...ahh, sadly that is the only record i've lost due to miscare...i left it out of the sleeve one day and not only that but half hanging off a drawer and with the heat here in my hometown it bent...gotta find it again, if anything, on cd...sorry to drag but for now...

Claudio Arrau, basically anything he decided to play was done with style and respect and grace


----------



## geoffrey terry

Hi Mcamacho,
I have just read two of your comments with interest. The first is with regard to the 'My recording of Chopin. You did briefly refer to phrasing. My comment, 6 above yours goes to greater length and is rather harsh - for the benefit of the performer.
However, since, like you, I am an enthusiast of Claudio Arrau I thought you might be interested to hear performances by a pianist you have probably never heard of. Because you are surely too young.
If you would kindly visit this web page, www.occds.org you will be able to hear Peter Katin in three different recordings; one a Chopin Anniversary CD, the second is the piano concerto no 3 of Prokofiev, two samples the second of which is here, http://www.occds.org/cd/cd000.html and the third is a performance with the violinist Alfredo Campoli.
The reason I think you will like him in particular is that he demonstrates all the idiosyncracies that are lacking in just about all pianist today. Particularly phrasing, which you mentioned in the 'My Chopin' piece.
If you are able to download the samples to a rewritable CD you will of course hear much better detail etc. The samples are extended high quality but not complete for reasons of copyright.
Kind regards,
Geoffrey


----------



## aphyrodite

agoukass said:


> Don't even get me started...
> 
> As a pianophile, I have a large collection of piano recordings from artists past and present. Here's a list of my favorites:
> 
> Arthur Rubinstein (My all time favorite pianist. His warmth and joy are evident in every note he plays. Also a wonderful chamber music collaborator.)
> 
> Benno Moiseiwitsch (A pianist whom I admire greatly for his Chopin. When I first his performance of the Barcarolle, I thought I was dreaming. Rachmaninoff thought of him as one of his spiritual heirs.)
> 
> Josef Hofmann (Perhaps the greatest virtuoso of the 20th century. A magnificent pianist who could play anything perfectly and the dedicatee of the Rachmaninoff 3rd.)
> 
> Ignaz Friedman (One of my favorite virtuoso pianists. Friedman's Revolutionary Etude is practically on fire and his Invitation to the Dance is delectable as are his Mendelssohn and Chopin mazurkas.)
> 
> John Ogdon (The champion of everything obscure, weird, or just plain out there. Recordings of Alkan and the Busoni Concerto introduced me to this giant of the piano. I've been enthralled ever since.)
> 
> I ran out of adjectives so here are the rest:
> 
> Stephen Hough
> Marc-Andre Hamelin (Godowsky/Chopin Etudes)
> Clara Haskil (Mozart)
> Wilhelm Kempff
> Arthur Schnabel (Beethoven)
> Murray Perahia (Mozart, Handel, Scarlatti, Schubert)
> Jean-Philippe Collard (Faure)
> Boris Berezovsky (Chopin)
> Marcelle Meyer (Bach, Scarlatti, Rameau, Couperin, Poulenc, Chabrier, etc.)
> Yvonne Lefebure (Bach-Liszt, Beethoven)
> Jacques Fevrier (Poulenc, Milhaud, Ravel)
> Andras Schiff (Bach)
> Vladimir Ashkenazy (Rachmaninoff, Shostakovich)
> Vladimir Horowitz (anything, really)
> 
> Of course, the list isn't exhaustive, but it's a start.


I've only heard about Arthur, and is apparently a fan of him as well, but thanks for the long list. Will check the rest out.


----------



## aphyrodite

Who doesn't love Rachmaninov?


----------



## Guest

Here's a name I just discovered: Grigory Sokolov. I listened to a youtube video of him playing a Couperin piece that impressed me greatly, so I decided to check his other stuff out. Turns out he's one of the greatest unheard-of pianists of our time! His Chopin etudes are mind-blowing, and his Brahms concerti are second-to-none. If you haven't, listen to this guy.


----------



## PKLever

Beethoven sonatas and Mozart concertos - Rudolf Serkin without a doubt. He was the only pianist that Horowitz acknowledged as an equal


----------



## realdealblues

I just discovered Adam Harasiewicz playing Chopin (I have a few hundred Chopin recordings from various pianists). I've only heard a few pieces, but so far my reaction is WOW!


----------



## geoffrey terry

*Lest we forget*
The fabulous *Peter Katin*, here are some recent review quotes: 
*Chopin recital* OCCDs CD11/2010
*MusicWeb International*
Note that this disc was reviewed in comparison with a CD of a studio recital, recorded by Peter Katin a few years later and featuring some common repertoire:

"The Croydon recital is much more present acoustically and timbrally too, and Katin's playing is heard on the wing with great immediacy. I much prefer the Croydon performance for its drama and intensity and also for the recorded sound, which is excellent … [the OCCDs recording] catches his tone with great warmth…"

"On balance the older Croydon performances, where there is overlap, are far superior in terms of recorded sound and also, usually, interpretatively." 
-Jonathan Woolf, MusicWeb International, May 2012
*International Record Review*
"These are deeply impressive performances, notable for the combination of architectural control and expressive poetry that Katin brings to his Chopin, which is most impressive in the B minor Sonata and the sometimes elusive Fourth Scherzo, played here with irresistible relish." 
-Nigel Simeone, International Record Review, June 2012
*BBC Music Magazine*
"…Katin offers outstanding delicacy, flair, poetry…" [Performance: ★★★★★] 
-BBC Music Magazine, August 2012

*Prokofiev piano concerto no 3*:
OCCDs CD2/2008
*International Record Review*
"…a sparkling performance of the Third Piano Concerto by Prokofiev … [Peter Katin's playing] combines agility, poetry and character most impressively, as well as bristling with rhythmic life."

"…the recorded sound is splendid - natural and full…" 
-International Record Review, April 2009
"[Peter Katin's] playing is a combination of agility, poetry and elegance, full of rhythmic life and spirit." 
*-Nigel Simeone, International Record Review, June 2012*
*Norman Lebrecht*
"The sound is outstanding and the playing very fine." 
-Norman Lebrecht, private correspondence, 10th January 2010
*Fanfare*
"There's a surprising richness to the full orchestral blend, Terry's two-microphone technique triumphing at least in part over the notoriously dry acoustics of the Royal Festival Hall."

"The pianist is assured, athletic, and technically immaculate … Highly energized and flawlessly performed, this [Prokofiev] is an interesting reading that deserves the enthusiastic applause it receives." 
-*Barry Brenesal, Fanfare* 33:5, May/June 2010
*MusicWeb International*
"[Peter Katin is] a splendid exponent, whose legerdemain is matched by an acute structural sense, and whose tonal qualities are laudable. The ensemble between pianist and orchestra is pretty solid. The piano's treble sonorities against the high winds are a notably successful feature of a recording that in no small degree manages to bring some warmth to the hall's acoustic." 
-Jonathan Woolf, MusicWeb International, May 2010
WrightMusic
"This CD has my highest recommendation. Its major work is Prokofiev's Piano Concerto no 3 in the best performance I have ever heard, and I have 40 recordings of this work." 
-*Dr David Wright, CD Review* 41, 21st July 2011
*
Campoli/Katin* live recital:
OCCDs CD3/2009

*MusicWeb International*
"…this release consists of entirely discography-filling material … The recorded sound is excellent … A warm welcome […] to this disc, which offers considerable rarity value to the violin aficionado." 
-Jonathan Woolf, MusicWeb International, August 2009
*Audiophile Audition*
"The live recordings […] show some of the 'bel canto' playing for which Campoli was so well known … The recording is very good indeed though the violin is quite closely miked, giving an intimate feel to the playing." [Rating ★★★★] 
-Peter Joelson, Audiophile Audition, 28th September 2009
*Fanfare*
"…I've never heard [Campoli's] fabled tone (nor perhaps anyone else's) in such vivid fidelity; a similar lushness characterizes the piano's tone as well … even if the performance didn't flow so smoothly as it does, the recorded sound would magnify all the reading's virtues in ratio in which many recordings diminish them."

"At moments, Campoli's sound could freeze a windsock in a hurricane … these live performances sound communicative as well as brilliant … This issue deserves to be a part of most collections … Very strongly recommended." 
-*Robert Maxham, Fanfare* 33:4, March/April 2010
*American Record Guide*
"The beauty of this recording is in the stellar playing, the sincerity of the musicianship, the straightforward sophistication of the interpretations, and the intimacy and high quality of the recorded performances." 
-Elaine Fine, American Record Guide , July/August 2010
International Record Review
"…as well as Campoli's lovely and very individual sound, the intelligence and responsiveness of his playing is captivating, matched by the combination of energy and subtlety in Katin's Mozart playing - a particular joy here."

"…it is a great musical treat to hear these two musicians in this work [Brahms], especially their very expansive reading of the slow movement and the discipline and vigour of the finale." 
-*Nigel Simeone, International Record Review*, June 2012
*Musical Pointers*
"These are compelling duo recordings … The three popular sonatas come out of the loudspeakers with stunning presence and immediacy. Recommended, and do explore this special small label." 
-Peter Grahame Woolf, Musical Pointers, June 2012
*The Strad*
"…in an outstanding programme, the great duo of Alfredo Campoli and Peter Katin play [the Mozart and Beethoven] with exquisite taste, refinement and velvety tone…"

"The ['unforgettable' Brahms performance] captures the magical intimacy of two great musicians making music together at home, and the results are spellbinding. Strongly recommended."
-The Strad, July 2012
*BBC Music Magazine*
"Remarkably clear recordings enable us to savour the warmth and passion of Campoli's playing. Katin, too, is admirable, maintaining rock-solid ensemble." 
-BBC Music Magazine, December 2012


----------



## Crystal

32 Beethoven sonatas...Daniel Barenboim 
All Chopin piano works...Arthur Rubinstein 
Bach French suites...András Schiff
Bach English suites...Murray Perahia 
Mozart piano sonatas...Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Walter Olbertz: Complete Haydn Piano Sonatas 
Sviatoslav Richter in Haydn
Menahem Pressler in Haydn Piano Trios
Rudolf Serkin: Brahms Piano Concertos
Artur Rubenstein in Mozart
Clara Haskil in Mozart
Robert Casadesus in Mozart
Byron Janis in Rachmaninoff and Prokofiev


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Not mentioned yet, but a lovely touch for e.g Debussy: Fou Ts'ong.


----------



## Bulldog

Tureck in Bach
Uchida in Mozart
Sudbin in Scarlatti
Gieseking in Schumann
Brendel in Haydn and Schubert
Nikolayeva in Shostakovich
Richter in Scriabin


----------



## Pugg

Tamás Vásáry = Chopin
Géza Anda= Mozart concertos.
Daniil Trifonof: Liszt.
Sudbin: Scarlatti. 

Just for starters.


----------



## DavidA

PKLever said:


> Beethoven sonatas and Mozart concertos - Rudolf Serkin without a doubt. He was the only pianist that Horowitz acknowledged as an equal


Yes, Serkin was one of the truly great Mozart pianists. No 'Dresden China' Mozart from him. Unfortunately his Mozart recordings are only available in a very large boxed set of which I have quite a few discs. There is a rumour that Sony are to release them separately. Any news?
Just one point - don't judge Serkin's Mozart on his series with Abbado made very late in life when his technique was failing.

PS I would also say that as a Beethoven and Brahms pianist Serkin is right up there with the best.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Yes, Serkin was one of the truly great Mozart pianists. No 'Dresden China' Mozart from him. Unfortunately his Mozart recordings are only available in a very large boxed set of which I have quite a few discs. There is a rumour that Sony are to release them separately. Any news?
> Just one point - don't judge Serkin's Mozart on his series with Abbado made very late in life when his technique was failing.
> 
> PS I would also say that as a Beethoven and Brahms pianist Serkin is right up there with the best.


If I come across them in the future, they will appear in new release section .


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> If I come across them in the future, they will appear in new release section .


Due for release in American in Jan 2018

https://www.amazon.com/Plays-Mozart...506251826&sr=8-1&keywords=serkin+plays+mozart


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Due for release in American in Jan 2018
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Plays-Mozart...506251826&sr=8-1&keywords=serkin+plays+mozart


Okay, Europe = France and Germany Amazon October 27th.


----------



## vamei

i'm still looking for something more sensational


----------



## Josquin13

Here are five of my favorite pianists, and certain recordings that I treasure by them:

1. Harold Bauer--Schumman Fantasiestücke:










2. Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli--Brahms Four Ballades, Debussy Images Books 1 & 2, & any and all of the Beethoven Piano Sonatas that he played:



























3. Rudolf Serkin--Beethoven Piano Sonatas, especially Serkin's playing of Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 & 31, Op. 109 & 110, but also his Brahms, Reger, Schubert, & Mozart too:






4. Claudio Arrau--all of his Liszt, especially the B minor Sonata and Bénediction de Dieu dans la solitude, along with his Schumann Davidsbündlertänze and Symphonic Etudes, Chopin 21 Nocturnes, Beethoven Piano Concertos 1-5 (no one plays the Adagio in the 5th Piano Concerto more delicately or more beautifully than Arrau):























5. Emil Gilels--Schubert 6 Moments Musicaux (the EMI recording), Prokofiev Piano Sonata No. 8, Beethoven's "Waldstein" and "Les Adieux" Piano Sonatas (etc.), 15 "Eroica" Variations, 32 Variations in C minor, live Hammerklavier Sonata from Moscow (his final concert), and Piano Concerto No. 4 (EMI Testament, with Leopold Ludwig conducting); plus Gilels' legendary 1969 Concert from Carnegie Hall (once Gilels gets warmed up, it's incredible pianism):





 is all I could find on You Tube, but it's this recording:
https://www.amazon.com/Emil-Gilels-.../dp/B00000DWQ9/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_txt?ie=UTF8




https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Vi...9352488&sr=1-19&keywords=emil+gilels+schumann
https://www.amazon.com/Sergei-Proko.../dp/B000027EJ7/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_txt?ie=UTF8













https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-So...4-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=emil+gilels
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=871525






P.S. On order: A new release of Gilel's 'lost recordings' from recitals given at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam between 1975-80!!: https://www.amazon.fr/Unreleased-Re...=1529352932&sr=8-1&keywords=gilels+unreleased

I could go on (& on), of course, but that's all for now. Maybe I'll post again, as I didn't get to my favorite recordings by Alicia de Larrocha, Sviatoslav Richter, Youra Guller, Edwin Fischer, Alfred Brendel, Mario-Joao Pires, Ivo Pogorelich, Samson François, Glenn Gould, Mieczyslaw Horszowski, or any of my favorite Bach pianists, and so many others ...


----------



## Dulova Harps On

(Prefer the Arensky pieces)


----------



## rbacce

Can it be non-classical pianists? These are some my favorite:


----------



## Pat Fairlea

aphyrodite said:


> Who doesn't love Rachmaninov?


Stravinsky didn't!

And was it Arthur Schnabel of whom Rachmaninoff said "He is a great Adagio pianist", implying that his technique wasn't up to really fast passages?


----------



## MarcoLusius

OMG, found some treashure!)


----------



## MarcoLusius

Paik Kun Woo

Martha Argerich

Evegeny Kissin

Krystian Zimerman


----------



## flamencosketches

Pat Fairlea said:


> Stravinsky didn't!
> 
> And was it Arthur Schnabel of whom Rachmaninoff said "He is a great Adagio pianist", implying that his technique wasn't up to really fast passages?


I've heard that too :lol:

Anyway, Schnabel is a favorite of mine. Of course, all of his recordings of Beethoven are killer. Despite the numerous mistakes in the faster parts (which he often takes REALLY fast).






I'm also a huge fan of Martha Argerich. She made a lot of great recordings, especially when she was young:






This one gets me every time (Gilels):






One more favorite, Moravec:






That about covers it from off the top of my head, but I have many other favorites and favorite recordings. I've definitely become a lover of the piano over the past several months.


----------

